# Chisholm Tafe Make up Course



## Honeylust27 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has done the short make up course offered by Chisholm Tafe in Victoria? 

I believe it includes everyday, bridal, period and special effects make up and is usually at the Dandenong campus. Its about $750.

I'm not a make up artist, or looking to be one at the moment - but want to just do a course to show me how to do make up for other people and myself.

Anyone done it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ I haven't done that particular course, but I'm at TAFE in NSW doing a Cert 3 which cost about the same. I think that sounds a bit expensive for a short course, does it include any materials?


----------



## Honeylust27 (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you enjoying your course?

I think it does include the materials. I'm not sure whether I'll do it. It is purely for me - not to be a professional make up artist. Just worried that I'll be a bit embarrassed about doing the course for me - not to be a make up artist. But who knows? Maybe one day.


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 7, 2010)

From what I've been told short courses are great for personal use but if one seriously wants to become a make-up artist to do the diploma. I was told this when I was looking at cert 2 in make-up services last year.

To me $750 seems a lot for a short course, you could hire a professional make up artist to show you the ropes for that.

Hopefully some of the other girls here will know more about the course.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ I enrolled in my course for myself as well, not as a career move or anything like that either. I really enjoy it, some of the stuff I already knew and other stuff I had no idea so it's really good to learn from a professional. I'm absolutely in love with my teacher, she's been in the industry pretty much as long as I've been alive and has worked in so many aspects so it's fantastic just listening to her talk.

You shouldn't be embarrassed at all! Lots of people take courses like that just to learn something new or refine their skills. Paramnesia is right, a Cert 2, let alone a short course won't give you the tools to be a professional (like in film/tv) anyway. You could easily do bridal and that sort of thing though!

I'm considering doing the Diploma just coz I'm so interested in special FX but it costs over $10k and that's a lot of money to spend on something that's not a career move haha.. maybe one day!

I'd say have a look at other courses, enrollment fees here for Cert 2 are less than $400 a semester, and it only takes 1 semester full time to do the Cert 2 Make Up services so I'm not sure why a short course would be so expensive


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 10, 2010)

I looked into doing the diploma and it was about $12k but I think with government help it was going to still be at least $5k. Compared to uni $5k is nothing, I haven't even completed my degree and have about $20k in hecs debt.
Special FX would be awesome to learn, the biggest turn off for me doing a tafe course was shelling out for a kit full of make-up I wouldn't want to use professionally eg. Napoleon.

Honeylust27, are you near any of the other tafes in Melb. You could look around and see what prices they have for short courses.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ I have a huge HECS debt too, but you don't have to pay that up front haha. The diploma here is about $14k including kits and they use professional theatre etc brands vs commercial brands so it is stuff you'd end up using I find.

BTW Paramnesia, I was looking around at diploma TAFE courses and you can get a government subsidised place for $2k if you haven't got any quals higher than the diploma. That's a pretty awesome discount!


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 18, 2010)

It is handy not to have to pay back HECS straight away, I'm planning on going back to uni next year so I won't see so bad about having so much HECS debt and no degree lol (I deferred and never went back).

Sounds like the course is much better there, I'm in Geelong and as far as I know the use Napoleon and a few other brands. I've heard Swinburne is the best place to go in Victoria for the diploma.

That's a pretty good subsidy, I do think people who undertake TAFE courses should be eligible for HECS style loans.


----------



## Honeylust27 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks girls for all your advice and help and sorry for the late reply!!!

  	I think I will have a look at some other Melbourne Tafes and see what they offer. I'm trying to finish my degree in Social Work this year - so don't want to spend too much more money on another course. 

  	Will be looking forward to maybe doing a short course for fun (not career) next year.


----------

